

Startup Entrepreneur is selling Obameos & Romneos cookies to raise seed funding - Norlan1123
http://hungerboard.com

======
CurtHagenlocher
Cease and desist letter from Nabisco incoming in 5, 4, 3...

~~~
Norlan1123
No association with Nabisco.

